# A Question about army point totals...



## lazencantm (Mar 29, 2011)

My girlfriend and I would like to start casually playing WHF, so we don't feel the need t make huge armies (relatively), and even then, I don't mind a larger army, but still. So, the question is, what is the "normal" point total? (I believe I heard around 2.3k - 2.5k?) And what is the smallest amount to still get a good feeling for the game were tactics still matter? Thanks, guys.


----------



## riburn3 (Jul 8, 2011)

I have found that 2.5k-3k battles have been the most enjoyable for me tactically. Anything less than 2k really limits you on some of the best toys in every army, and also puts a little damper on magic, which for me is one of the draws of WHFB.

Just about every army has that one 500pt+ character on a monster, or a rare that is a beast on the battlefield (and also an amazing model to boot), but it's difficult to squeeze those guys in smaller battles. 

Battles in the the mentioned range allow you to field big blocks of soldiers, lots of good magic options, several warmachines, while letting you showcase you're armies elite units. 

That said, I have had plent of fun playing at a small scale, and over the last year I have introduced 4 friends into WHFB. When starting out we would do a few battles at 1000pts, and increase by 500 pt's every few battles as they built up their armies or felt more comfortable. Now 3k is the norm for us, and occasionally we do 2v2 6k battles which take up a day but provide lots of laughs. Once you are over 2k points in solid core/special based armies, its easy to buy an elite model to two to put you at that 3k mark.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Locally 2k is standard, which seems true all over the UK, although 2.4k is on the increase with Throne of Skulls changing to that total recently. In the US 2.4-2.5k seems to be the norm.

Me and my friends are hooked on the 2k doubles events that GW runs, which means 1k a side. As a result we play a lot of doubles games and singles games with our 1k armies. These still provide excellent games and I would recommend this as a good starting total to learn the game. 1k can be challenging in that you just don't have the points to throw in everything you want (you won't have a good general, BSB and mage, plus the troops to back them up), but does tend to teach you what you need in your army.


----------



## KarnalBloodfist (Jan 30, 2010)

I am mainly a casual player and when I get a game in it generally tends to be in the range of 1000pts up to 2000pts (all depending on the amount of time we have). Most common sizes for me and the people I play against are 1250 and 1500. Obviously, though, point sizes will vary from group to group.

But if you and your girlfriend are just getting into WFB, then 1000pts would be a great starting point. Depending on what army you are looking at playing you can probably make a 1000pt army w/ a battalion box, a character, and maybe an extra box or 2 of models. Smaller games will let you concentrate on getting the basics down first - movement, magic (if you take a magic user as your character), and shooting (if you play an army that has any). Also, a 1000pt army can be painted up in a fairly quick amount of time. :good:

Once you are confident you know the basics, then try moving game sizes up in 250 or 500 point increments. This will allow you to start adding some more specialized toys and rules.


----------



## IanC (Sep 3, 2010)

Id say its playable at sizes from 1000 up. 3000 are considered "grand battles" which just allow you to double the maximum special/rare you can take.

I had two very enjoyable games of 1500pts last thursday, for example.


----------



## Brunen (Mar 5, 2012)

What points are the armies supplied in teh starter box (skaven / elf) out of interest as I'm in a very similar situation to teh OP and it's good to have a comparison


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

We started here at 1600 points which was good, but we now play 2000 points really. You get most of your toys and things are an actual choice instead of taking lots or everything. Played some 2400 which is also good and a nice step up in power from 2000. I wouldn't recommend 3000 as that's Grand Army territory and the game breaks.


----------



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

I limit myself between 1-2.5k games, the 1k games are far more challenging as you have to try and fit everything you want into such a small list (Mage, BSB, Combat, Shooting ect) My favourite points level is definitely 2k with the occasional 2400 point game to break the monotony. Pop into your local GW/LGC and see what size battles are being played there, this'll give you some input into what to expand towards


----------

